# In Virginia ( Southeast), looking for OFA ( and questions)



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I live in Virginia Beach, VA and I am looking to get my male GSD xrayed for OFA hips and elbows. I would like to know if anyone knows of any vets in the area that are more experienced than others, maybe someone you have used personally? I have heard so many horror stories about vets that don't position correctly, ending in bad XRAYS. 

Also, is it absolutely necessary to put them under full anesthesia?

And, lastly, what does it normally cost?


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

This thread might be helpful to you. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...diographs-what-did-you-pay-2.html#post2384652


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks  That is only the secondary question, but I do appreciate you sending that over, I will check it out! I still want to find someone reputable, because the only one locally so far that anyone I know has used charges $350 for hips and elbows, which just seems high according to everyone I know out of the area!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

No problem  I'm in the same situation you are as I am looking around and my cheapest quote has been $350. It seems so much more than what everyone on here is saying they paid. One place even told me it would be $700!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

That is NUTS. 
I know that up in Wisconsin/Illinois area, you can get them done way cheaper, but then again, where I live, everything costs more. I am going to look at a few places a few hours away. I personally would rather drive an hour and a half each way and pay less to someone, though having the drive time and gas money, than give it to some money hungry @ssholes!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a friend who works at Pine Meadow in Newport News. She does her dogs' OFAs there, so they probably have some good experience. They did OFA xrays for me back in 1995 when I lived in the area.

That isn't the greatest or most useful recommendation, but it's all I got.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Christine, is it someone you talk to still? Would love to know prices on a 90 pound dog for hips and elbows!!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I could find out... but if you just call Pine Meadow, they'll give you an estimate. Any vet office should give you an estimate if you call and ask.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I will do that. Virginia Beach is rediculous, and I would rather make an excuse to go to Chicago and go to their vet than pay these prices!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Putting them out gives a better x-ray, if someone tells you they can do it cheaper and not knock them out, I would not use them.

$350 seems about normal for me, it takes a few x-rays to have everything done right.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

We do a fair number of OFA radiographs at our clinic in Stokesdale, NC. It would be the rare dog that is cooperative enough to get quality rads without sedation. It is much easier on the dog to be sedated for the procedure. Just imagine, do you really think that your active GSD wants to be flipped upside down, have his head placed perfectly still between his outstretched front paws and have his hind legs strectched back, rotated and that he is going to be perfectly still for that?
It is not as easy as you seem to think. The price range $350 is very reasonable. 
IMO I would seek out a state supported veterinary school who does Penn Hip and go that way with it for about the same price.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Why do you prefer PennHip? I personally have found no advantage, as I like that OFA is easier to read for a potential owner/breeder/etc than the PennHip, which I have NO idea how to look at.


----------

